# إن تحمية السيارة يفترض أن لا تتعدى 30 ثانية



## commander 15 (15 يناير 2010)

الموضوع كما وصلني عل الإيميل اطرحه لكم
إن تحمية السيارة يفترض أن لا تتعدى 30 ثانية

موقع حديث السيارات الشهير cartalk.com قرأت فيه التالي وهذا إقتباس من حوار Click and Click: 
TOM: Actually, what you've been told is correct, Carolee. Modern cars don't need to be warmed up at all. Nor do older cars.
توم : ما سمعت عنه صحيح ، لا تحتاج إلى تسخين على الإطلاق . 
RAY: If your car starts and doesn't stall when you put it in gear, it's ready to go. In fact, the best way to warm it up is by driving it. 
راي : إذا اشتغلت السيارة ولم تدقر أو تجيم عند تعشيق الجير ، فهي إذا جاهزة للقيادة ، فأفضل طريقة لتسخين السيارة هي بقيادتها . 
TOM: It's best to drive it gently for the first three to five minutes, to allow the oil to fully warm up and thin out. So, you don't want to pull out of the parking lot and immediately floor it on a highway ramp. But driving it gently is an ideal way to warm it up.
توم : من الأفضل قيادة السيارة بهدوء لثلاث إلى خمس دقائق الأولى ، حتى تسمح بتسخين الزيت ، لذا فليس عليك الإنظلاق من الموقع مسرعا إلى الطريق السريع ، لكن القيادة بهدوء هي الطريقة المثالية لتسخين السيارة . 
وفي موقع آخر وقعت على شخص يسأل عن المدة المثالية لتسخين السيارة ، فكانت الإجابة الأفضل (حسب تقييم الموقع ) 
Start, run for 15-20 seconds, put it in gear and go. Drive like an old woman until the temp needle starts to move.
شغل السيارة من 15 إلى 20 ثانية ، وعشق الجير وانطلق ، وسر على الطريق كأنك إمراءة عجوز حتى يصل مؤشر الحرارة إلى الدرجة الطبيعية ثم تحرك بحرية ... 
وهذا مقال طويل عن تسخين السيارات في البرد / ويقول بأن السيارات لا تحتاج إلى تسخين أكثر من 30 ثانية باستثناء السيارات القديمة ...
كود : Warm Up The Car for Winter - Motor Point 
انا شخصيا سأقود سيارتي في الخمسة دقائق الأولى كإمرأة عجوز......... :1:


----------



## سمير شربك (16 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة جربتها وطلبت من سائقي السيارات التي اشرف على اصلاحها بعمل هذه الطريقة 
وكانت ناجحة وتسبب تنشيط للمحرك 

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## commander 15 (16 يناير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> الحقيقة جربتها وطلبت من سائقي السيارات التي اشرف على اصلاحها بعمل هذه الطريقة
> وكانت ناجحة وتسبب تنشيط للمحرك
> 
> شكرا على المعلومة


 والتجربة هي خير برهان 
اشكرك عضونا المتميز


----------



## فقيه العرب (18 يناير 2010)

30 ثانيه غير كافيه لسياره جير اتوماتيك


----------



## commander 15 (18 يناير 2010)

فقيه العرب قال:


> 30 ثانيه غير كافيه لسياره جير اتوماتيك


 
وما هو الفرق بين الأوتوماتيك والعادي في تسخين المحرك 
نشكر مشاركتك​


----------



## mjbcisy (21 يناير 2010)

30 ثانيه ثم قم بقيادة السياره كامراه عجوز حتى يصل مؤشر الحراره الى الوضع الطبيعي /// هذا ما اراه مناسبا....


----------



## fastbit (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## commander 15 (24 يناير 2010)

omar abdelsadek قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم​
> 
> :7::7::7::7::7:​​​
> 
> ...



ولن تجد افضل من كلمة ( جزاك الله خير )
اشكرك اخي الكريم على ثناءك ودعوتك الصادقة​


----------



## commander 15 (25 يناير 2010)

وهذا كما وصلني 

س : متى تكون السيارة مستعدة للانطلاق بعد التشغيل ؟؟



ج : متى ما اكتملت دورةالزيت على (( كامل )) أجزاء المكينة عن طريق ضخ طرمبة الزيت للزيت من مخزن الزيت أسفل المكينة



س : كم تأخذ دورة الزيت من الوقت حتى تكتمل ؟؟



ج : تختلف المدة التي تستغرقها دروة الزيت من سيارة لسيارة ، ومن محرك لمحرك ، لكنها لا تتجاوز في معظم السيارات – حسب علمي – 10 ثوان فقط .. وفي كثير منها أقل ..



س : وكيف أعرف أنها اكتملت في سيارتي ؟؟



ج : تعرف من خلال طريقة سهلة جداً ..



راقب اللمبات التحذيريةاللي تولع في الطبلون مع تشغيلة السيارة(( abs-check engine - airbag ... إلخ)) ..



تلاحظ إنها تشتغل في أول التشغيل ، وخلال ثوان تنطفيء كلها تلقائياً ..



إذا انطفأت كل اللمبات التحذيرية فمعناها إن دورة الزيت عندك اكتملت ، وتستطيع قيادة السيارة ..



(( مصانع السيارات تصمم كومبيوتر السيارة على إنه يفحص هذه الأشياء اللي تولع لمباتها خلال فترة تدوير الزيت الأولى مع دفع طرمبةالزيت له ، بشكل إن الفحص ينتهي وتنطفي اللمبات مع اكتمال تدوير الزيت .. ))



وهذا الكلام – إنك تنتظر اللمبات تنطفي وبعدها تمشي – نصت عليه بعض الكتلوجات صراحة (( مثل بعض كتلوجات تويوتا )) ..



وبعضها تحدد مدة قصيرة بالثوان – مثل كتلوج الكامري أو السوناتا



وبعضها تكتفي إنها تذكر إن سيارتك حديثة ولا تحتاج للتسخين أصلاً – مثل الأزيرا والسوناتا - ..



لكن في كل الأحوال جميع شركات السيارات تذكر في كتلوجات السيارات الحديثة إنها مصنوعة بشكل أنها لا تحتاج للتسخين ..

والحل هو تسخين المحرك من خلال الزيت ، حتى يعود مع الحركة الهادئة إلى حرارته الطبيعية – أي أعلى من درجة حرارة التجمد - ، والحرارةالطبيعية هنا ليست هي الحرارة القصوى للمحرك ، وإنما هي الحرارة العادية التي تكتسبها أجزاء المحرك الداخلية من خلال الدوران الهاديء لفترة أطول (( قليلاً )) من الفترة العادية التي يأخذها المحرك للاستعداد قبل التحرك بالسيارة ، كما ينص على ذلك بعض كتالوجات هايونداي صراحة



ولذلك نرى توصيات المهندسين في عدة مواقع – منهامواقع رسمية لشركات سيارات عالمية مثل فورد وتويوتا وغيرها - بعدم الحاجة لتسخين السيارة أصلاً ..



وكذلك مواقع رسمية مثل صحة البيئة في كندا - التي تنزل درجاتها تحت الصفر بكثير – توصي بعدم إطالة فترة تسخين المحرك عن المعتاد ..



وسبب ذلك أننا لو افترضنا أن ماكينة السيارة تحتاجإلى درجة حرارة معينة ، وأنت تحاول الوصول لـهذه الدرجة المناسبة من خلال التسخين ،فإن هذا يأخذ في بعض الأحيان إلى 7 دقائق ، أما إذا شغلت وانتظرت 30 ثانية و مشيت ،ستحصل الماكينة على الحرارة المناسبة بعد دقيقتين وربما أقل ، و هذا يفيد الماكينة و يزيد من طول عمرها الإفتراضي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (25 يناير 2010)

هذا كلام صحيح أخي العزيز 
وفعلا الكتالوجات للسيارات الحديثة تنص علي عدم التسخين .
فجزاك الله خيرا، ودمت متميزا .


----------



## commander 15 (25 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> هذا كلام صحيح أخي العزيز
> وفعلا الكتالوجات للسيارات الحديثة تنص علي عدم التسخين .
> فجزاك الله خيرا، ودمت متميزا .


 
بل أنت من ميز الموضوع بمرورك العطر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يناير 2010)

> وهذا مقال طويل عن تسخين السيارات في البرد / ويقول بأن السيارات لا تحتاج إلى تسخين أكثر من 30 ثانية باستثناء السيارات القديمة ...
> كود : Warm Up The Car for Winter - Motor Point
> انا شخصيا سأقود سيارتي في الخمسة دقائق الأولى كإمرأة عجوز......... :1:


كإمرأة عجوز :83:!!!!...بل كرجل عجوز ؟؟::: مثلي..:5:
:58:

مشكور على الموضوع أخي الكريم commander 15
معلومات تغيب على الكثير 
بسبب عدم قراءة كتيبات الإرشادات 
وفقك الله.​


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني اعضاء منتدى مهندسين العرب تحيه طيبه وبعد 
انا اخوكم مهندس ميكانيكا ومتخصص في السيارات حبيت اعلق على موضوعكم بشكل سريع لانه الموضوع طويل جدا ويحتاج لشرح تفصيلي .

المعلومه صحيحه 100% بالنسبه للسيارات الحديثه واللى تحتوي على انظمة البخاخات والحساسات 
اما السيارات النظام القديم والتي تحتوي على كاربريتر ولا توجد بها حساسات فهي تحتاج تسخين اطول بحدود 2 الى 4 دقائق .

علم هندسة السيارات يتطور بسرعه جداااااااا 
بالنظام القديم او الجديد لم يتغير نظام التزييت مطلقا يعني مثل ما اهو سبقا وحاليا ... طيب شنو اللى تغير عندنا علشان ما انسخن السياره مده اطول ؟

السبب ببساطه نظام الوقود الالكتروني وانواع الحساسات اللى بالسياره منتشره ( الحساسات ترسل قراءه للكمبيوتر بدرجة حرارة المحرك ونسبة غازات العادم ... الخ ويقوم الكمبيوتر بدوره بتحليل هذه البيانات ويصدر امر للبخاخات بان تضخ كمية الوقود المناسبة ) 

بالسيارات القديمه لما كنى نحاول نمشي بالسياره واهي بارده ما نقدر انحس انها ثقيله جدا وممكن تطفي 
اما بالانظمه الجديده وبالتحسينات ممكن نمشي على السياره واهي بارده 

طيب لما نمشي بالسياره ببطء بعد تشغيلها ب 30 ثانيه تقريبا انساعد المحرك على التسخين وحمايته بشكل افضل ... لانه لو نطرنا في مكانا ان المحرك يسخن ممكن يطول وياخذ وقت اكثر من 5 الى 7 دقاق علشان يوصل الى درجت التسخين وساعات اكثر من 7 دقائق على حسب المحرك ودرجة حرارت الجو ...

في معلومات وتفاصيل اكثر بس هذي باختصار 
وان شاء الله اكون وضحت لكم السبب


----------



## commander 15 (29 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> كإمرأة عجوز :83:!!!!...بل كرجل عجوز ؟؟::: مثلي..:5:
> 
> :58:​
> مشكور على الموضوع أخي الكريم commander 15
> ...


شرفنا مرورك و مداخلتك مشرفنا القدير 
بارك الله في الجميع ​


----------



## commander 15 (29 يناير 2010)

al7boob قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخواني اعضاء منتدى مهندسين العرب تحيه طيبه وبعد
> انا اخوكم مهندس ميكانيكا ومتخصص في السيارات حبيت اعلق على موضوعكم بشكل سريع لانه الموضوع طويل جدا ويحتاج لشرح تفصيلي .
> 
> ...


 
 صراحة مشاركة متميزة اوضحت الكثير 
 و معرف يستحق المتابعة 
 ولكن :81: استغرب تاريخ التسجيل 2006 والمشاركة 2 كيف ذلك
ننتظر منك الكثير اخي الكريم​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ياشباب علي هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م. علي الجدعي (29 يناير 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> صراحة مشاركة متميزة اوضحت الكثير
> 
> و معرف يستحق المتابعة
> ولكن :81: استغرب تاريخ التسجيل 2006 والمشاركة 2 كيف ذلك
> ...


 
صحيح اخي العزيز قديم بتاريخ الانتساب وانا بشكل مستمر ادخل للمنتدى واقرا المواضيع ولكن لا اعلق نهائيا  بس حبيت اوضح المعلومه فقط وعلى فكره المشاركتين فقط تمت اليوم ههههههههه


----------



## بندق عشرى (4 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## commander 15 (6 فبراير 2010)

اخي بندق عشري اشكر مرورك و إطرائك و زادك الله نورا
اخي الكريم احمد اشكر مرورك ولك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## commander 15 (6 فبراير 2010)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> بارك الله فيكم ياشباب علي هذه المعلومات القيمه وجزاكم الله خيراً


 عضونا المتميز بارك الله فيك وفي علمك وزادك من فضله


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (25 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مفيد 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القصيميي (7 أبريل 2010)

معلومه جديده انا ارجحها بقوه
مشكورييييييييييييييين


----------



## جميل الفراتي (30 يوليو 2010)

موضوع هام وعام وحلو وكفيتم وفيتم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
راي 30 ثانية كافية وعند الاقلاع ببطء


----------



## عمر البسام (31 يوليو 2010)

al7boob قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخواني اعضاء منتدى مهندسين العرب تحيه طيبه وبعد
> انا اخوكم مهندس ميكانيكا ومتخصص في السيارات حبيت اعلق على موضوعكم بشكل سريع لانه الموضوع طويل جدا ويحتاج لشرح تفصيلي .
> 
> ...


 
اشكرك على المشاركه المميزه 

وهذا هو مربط الفرس .. الاخوان ركزوا على دورة الزيت .. والحقيقه ان دورة الزيت حتى وان اكتملت لاتعطينا الضوء الاخضر للانطلاق 


هذا اقتباس لرد لي اتمنى الفائده للجميع​


عمر البسام قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> موضوع مهم جدا والاجابه كالتالي ..
> 
> ...


 

لايوجد وقت محدد للتسخين فهو مختلف من سياره لأخرى .. 

انصح الجميع بعدم التسرع والاعتماد على كلام لا اساس علمي له انما مجرد نقل ..

انصحكم بالرجوع لكتاب internal combustion engines
او البحث عنه


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اخر مشاركة دى نسفت الموضوع من اوله ، دلؤت المفروض نسخن ولا لاء ؟؟؟


----------



## جنتل_مان (15 ديسمبر 2010)

والله ريحتني من الانتظار


----------



## ابوEYAD (16 ديسمبر 2010)

commander 15 قال:


> وهذا كما وصلني
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هذا كلام غير صحيح 
لان اللمبات التحذيره تخبرك فقط 
بوجود خلل ،،،، 

يعنى اذا ضلت احدى اللمبات شغاله لم تطفأ 
اعلم ان يوجد خلل 

مثال : 
لمبة ال *(( abs-check engine - airbag ... إلخ)) ..

بعض اللمبات التحذيريه تطفأ بعد فتح السوتش بثوانى قليله (قبل تشغيل المحرك) 

وبعضها بعد التشغيل . 

لذلك اقول ان اللمبات ليس لها علاقة بأكتمال دورة الزيت .




*


----------



## commander 15 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ابوEYAD قال:


> هذا كلام غير صحيح
> لان اللمبات التحذيره تخبرك فقط
> بوجود خلل ،،،،
> 
> ...


كلامك سليم جدا بارك الله فيك

 اشتعال اللمبات عند فتح السوتش وانطفائها بعد تشغيل المحرك او قبله يدل على ان ذلك النظام يعمل جيدا وليس به خلل . اما اذا عادت واشتعلت بعد دوران المحرك فإنه يدل على وجود خلل في ذلك النظام.
وأيظا لمبة الزيت التحذيرية. 
مثال لمبة الزيت تعمل بواسطة سوتش في المحرك يعمل بضغط الزيت ( oil pressure switch) . فعندما يكون المحرك في وضع عدم التشغيل تضيء لمبة الزيت لأن مضخة الزيت لا تعمل ولايوجد ضغط زيت في المحرك فيكون سوتش الزيت في وضع توصيل للمبة الزيت.
وعند عمل المحرك يرتفع ضغط الزيت في المحرك بسبب دوران مضخة الزيت فيتم التأثير على سوتش الزيت الذي بدوره يقطع دائرة لمبة الزيت فتنطفئ . 


والله اعلم ​


----------

